# Druide Rüstung als Bär falsch



## Bergerdos (19. März 2008)

Hi

Die berechnung der Rüstungswerte als Bär stimmen irgendwie nicht, ingame bekomm ich ca 23 k angezeigt, in Charplaner sind es nur etwas über 19 k
Kann es sein, daß die Rüstungserhöhung durch Beweglichkeit fehlt ?

Außerdem stimmen die Schadenswerte des Relikts "Götze der Wildnis" nicht.


----------



## charriu (19. März 2008)

Es sieht so aus als würde "Dickes Fell" nicht richtig berechnet... In-Game 33k Rüstung, im Planer 27k. 

Im Code scheint es dann auch so zu sein... Player.getArmor() (charplaner.js) beachtet (in Bärform) keine Talente.


----------



## Nakar (20. März 2008)

charriu schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus als würde "Dickes Fell" nicht richtig berechnet... In-Game 33k Rüstung, im Planer 27k.
> 
> Im Code scheint es dann auch so zu sein... Player.getArmor() (charplaner.js) beachtet (in Bärform) keine Talente.



Einige Talente sind noch nicht in die Statberechnung mit integriert. Der Duide sollte aber bald folge, einfach noch etwas Geduld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nrijx (21. März 2008)

Nicht nur die Rüstung scheint ein Problem zu sein. Auch die HP werden irgendwie falsch berechnet. 

Beispiel: http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=2783

Wechselt mal in die Bärenform... irgendwie komisch, dass man mit dem Equipment nur so wenig HP hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

